
Show HN: Unlock China – Crowdsourced tech hubs and resources in China - izzydoesizzy
https://coda.io/d/Unlock-China_dSjGaEDiHwH/_suwjO
======
izzydoesizzy
A few months ago, I became very interested in China. Though a major problem I
faced, which I'm sure you've faced too if you've been interested in breaking
into the China market, is how difficult it is to find resources independently.

Here in North America, and in many other parts of the world, I can find
Meetups or Facebook groups and immediately integrate into the community. For
someone coming from this part of the world, there are multiple challenges:

1\. Not knowing the online platforms or where the communities are

2\. The language barriers of accessing them

3\. Not being able to easily search or access tech hubs in China

4\. Not having much information in general

5\. WeChat groups not being publicly accessible, and limited in size (invite
only)

I would love to break down some of these barriers, and for the community
interested in working with China to make it easier for people to learn about,
integrate and understand what's going on in China.

==============================

I've started a large document on Coda called Unlock China. So far the
categories I've got are:

1\. Tech Hubs (accelerators, coworking spaces, maker spaces, with maps,
locations and contact info etc)

2\. Apps (Chinese versions of all the apps we use)

3\. Daily Essentials (Filtered view of the Apps list, to indicate the most
important daily-use apps)

4\. News/Information (English news outlets about China, podcasts etc)

5\. Reports (A collection of large reports by Deloitte, EY, and other major
sources about technology)

6\. Noteworthy Articles (important articles about tech and news in China)

I would love peoples' thoughts and feedback on categories you'd like to see,
other information you'd like to see and contributions. Please note this is
very preliminary right now, I've spent a few days collecting some of this
data, and would love some help. I don't want this to be a resource that one
person hogs and profits from, but rather a resource that people build together
collectively for the benefit of everyone.

Thanks for your help!

